# Developing Film for the First Time



## israel.lopez (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a refurbished Canon EOS Rebel 2000 film body, with a Sigma lens.  

I have been taking some Pictures lately, Actually Alot.  Most of them are coming out pretty good. On color print.

I was wondering, I have some Kodak Gold ISO 200 film, I would like to develop.  I had researched this for awhile, but it never occured to me, that there are different chemicals to Develop BW and Color (C-41 Process) film.

I have about 2 Gallons of Concentrated Kodak D-76 Film Developer.  I dont think its possible at 20 C to develop the color film in Black and White Developer.

Any suggestions?  I probably should just go and buy myself some T-Max? or other BW film.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 4, 2004)

D-76 is for BW only.  You can dev C41 in it, but it will come out funky.  I accidentally developed some C41 BW film in it one time.


----------

